# Bilbao to Mazaron Murcia Mid journey stopover Help !



## waddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Crossing to Bilbao next weekend on the way to mazaron in murcia anyone out there got any suggestions for a midway overnight stopover preferably not to far off the motorways due to the size of my motorhome/trailer .


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

waddy said:


> Crossing to Bilbao next weekend on the way to mazaron in murcia anyone out there got any suggestions for a midway overnight stopover preferably not to far off the motorways due to the size of my motorhome/trailer .


Avila near to Salamanca is a very interesting old city and well worth a visit.
It is the one that was used in the old film (Pride and Passion) I think,with Frank Sinatra when they were pulling an old canon all across Spain.
Alternatively, any of the truck restaurant would be OK
No need to worry about the roads as most National and a lot of C roads are M/H and truck friendly in Spain


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

A more direct route is Aranjuez south of Madrid, it has an all year campsite and the town and royal park are great.

Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Here

campsite in Aranjuez

MHF campsite database No. 3721

Bob


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

whistlinggypsy said:


> A more direct route is Aranjuez south of Madrid, it has an all year campsite and the town and royal park are great.
> 
> Bob


I know Avila is not direct, but it is such a nice location and steeped in History.
I used to Drive to and from Madrid about 3 times per month for many years. Know it well, a great city


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Grath, i also used to go to Avila many times, Calle del Rio Torio, parked ther in factory with truck and had some good meals in town.

I just put in Aranjuez as an alternative :wink: 

Bob


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Grath, i also used to go to Avila many times, Calle del Rio Torio, parked ther in factory with truck and had some good meals in town.
> 
> I just put in Aranjuez as an alternative :wink:
> 
> Bob


I used to do a run from Petrolite in Kirby to Madrid.
Unload and reload with the similar products ( Petro Chemical IBCs all refineria work) and then go to Sines, Lisboa and Oporto and then back with empties via Salamanca and Avila to Madrid. Tip & reload for home.
A great run with weekends on the beach with a bit of luck 
In to Portugal via Badajoz and out via Villa Formoza.
Some great food stops on that run


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Not too keen on using the ring roads around Madrid. So a little bit out of the way is Burgos/Guadalajarra/ Cuenca.

Nice little municipal campsite at Sacadon before Cuenca (Google camping sacedon)Website is a bit out of date but I asure you the camping ground is still there and operating. They are very friendly and the food is excellent. I take a 30ft RV there with no problems. It takes me about 7/8hours cruising at 50mph with stops. A further 8 hours to Mazzaron.

I leave Port/Bil on the 22/10. Does anyone know what the weather is like in N. Spain at the mo. I have heard of severe flooding. More importantly, is the ground waterlogged?

Ian


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

just found my bill from 10/11/2007 for Sacedon.

www.campingsacedon.com

Ctra Cuenca Km 220

Prices last year per night:

Motorhome €5.4
P/Person €3.4
Electric €4.5

Ian


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

camperian said:


> Not too keen on using the ring roads around Madrid. So a little bit out of the way is Burgos/Guadalajarra/ Cuenca.
> 
> Nice little municipal campsite at Sacadon before Cuenca (Google camping sacedon)Website is a bit out of date but I asure you the camping ground is still there and operating. They are very friendly and the food is excellent. I take a 30ft RV there with no problems. It takes me about 7/8hours cruising at 50mph with stops. A further 8 hours to Mazzaron.
> 
> ...


To be quite honest, the M40 ring road around Madrid is much easier than our very own M25 and much better if you avoid the peak times.
However since I was driving to Spain, I believe that they now have ring roads much further out of the city.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi grath. No this was spain , early 70s when I was doing tanker training with ICI, used to do some work out of petrolite at Kirkby Ind est myself mostly drums if I can remember,with my own truck,(wagon 'n' drag)


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

oops? wrong post/ sorry


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

silversurfa said:


> Hi grath. No this was spain , early 70s when I was doing tanker training with ICI, used to do some work out of petrolite at Kirkby Ind est myself mostly drums if I can remember,with my own truck,(wagon 'n' drag)


We took drums as well, but I mainly did the IBC run with empties to return.
The incident that I recalled I think was in the 80s and I dont think as many killed (maybe none) but it was a serious incident and was near to a campsite on the French Riviera.
By the way, do you remember Derek (manager)from Petrolite and Joe (forman)
Answered above on wrong thread, sorry


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Don't really want to go down this route (is that a play on words or what?) but as a single person obviously travelling alone, I'm not too keen on some of the 'bandit police cars' that try to induce you to pull over. Having said that, I have heard that it has now spread to the Burgos ring road motorway, but have never ever had a problem myself!

Ian


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

camperian said:


> Don't really want to go down this route (is that a play on words or what?) but as a single person obviously travelling alone, I'm not too keen on some of the 'bandit police cars' that try to induce you to pull over. Having said that, I have heard that it has now spread to the Burgos ring road motorway, but have never ever had a problem myself!
> 
> Ian


Yes Ian, the larger cities can be a problem and the N1 from the north to Madrid is no exeption.
You can go via Miranda de Ebro, Logrono, Soria, Almazan, Medinaceli to Cuenca.
This misses out the N1 and a much nicer drive


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Don't know what you have decided on Waddy but we are just back from trip to Aranjuez - very beautiful city and good campsite. Newly refurb and managed by the same co as La Marina on the Costa Blanca. We used camping cheques there.

Weather for those asking - terrible yesterday - storms - so we came back home to Costa Blanca. Not much better here!


----------



## waddy (Apr 21, 2006)

*Bilbao mazarron stopover*

Went a bit nutty drove as far as Hellin before stopping overnight on a truck stop no problems with this other than a cattle truck nearby abit noisy 2hrs in the morning and hear i am in mazarron at las torres campsite any way many thanks to all the contributors who tried to help


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Waddy, you certainly drove a good distance (450 miles) before stopping, its something i do not do these days and staying on a truckstop can be a bit iffy sometimes, but you appear to have arrived safely so all's well'

Nice site Las Torres, been there many times.

Can you enquire for me if there is a couple called Bill & Val staying in an American Caravan on site.

They have been there many years and are practically residents, there caravan used to be behind the toilet facing the road. 

P.M. please if they are still on site.

Have a great time, and be sure too visit Cartagena its a great city with loads of Roman interest and the first submarine built is in the harbour (on a plinth).

Thanks 

Bob


----------

